# Molly got a clean bill of health!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly went to the vet on the weekend had her x-rayed, blood tests, and a urinalysis. She has no stone anymore and her urinalysis came back completely normal. Still waiting on the blood tests but i'm sure they will be fine.

She is still of the Royal Canin Urinary S/O. I know it helps her not form any stones and she loves it but it's full of fillers like corn etc. I keep searching for a new food for her vets give us no alternative have already talked to 3 different ones. Last night on the news they had a segment about pets and the lady was talking about how dogs now have so many health problems and she mentioned bladder stones. She said that because dog food is so processed (even the 5 star dry kibble) that that is why dogs have so many health issues. She owns a company that makes dog food and I guess it's all natural.

This is a link to her site http://luckydogcuisine.ca/ I was wondering if this would be a good option for Molly? I emailed her and explained how Molly forms stones so am waiting for a reply. This food thing is so confusing and frustrating. I want her to be healthy and have a long life but vets all say that raw isn't for her and that Royal Canin is best. If your dog had this problem what would you do? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so Happy to hear that she is stone free!!!! YAHOOOO!!! way to go My Molly Pocket!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay Molly!!! So glad she is better.b

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Brilliant news, Molly was so clever passing the stones. Lets hope she won't see the vet for some time now. The food thing is a minefield and confuses the hell out of me. I would probably just stick on whats she is on until you get a definate recommendation something else will be better. "Fillers" sounds awful but don't know if I am convinced they actually do damage. My two are so fussy so getting them to enjoy their diet is a triumph. Way to go Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great to hear Molly is stoneless! - she's been through it lately with one thing and another - but your a great poo mum to make sure she gets the best (&priciest!!) treatment  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! :whoo: Now hide your purse!!! Good luck with the food conundrum, it's very confusing to me too xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes the purse is put away hopefully for a long while


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That is fantastic news. The food issue is a mine field, both for dogs and humans. I think I would try to go home cooked and organic in your situation. Maybe go more for lentils and that sort of thing for proteins with just a small addition of meat or fish. I'm sure there has to be information and help on the inter web somewhere.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great news, so pleased for you all, the food is a tricky one, I have gone pretty much raw but still not brave enough to go it alone so am feeding ready made raw meals, still give a dried meal but only once or twice a week now, the company I am using (Nutriment) do special diets too, (and have been given a fantastic review on the which dog food website), I wonder if there is anything like that over there? hope that lady gets back to you. I wondered if going grain free/raw would stop Dudley chewing at his back feet but I think it is just a habit now, the only real change has been that he gets SO excited to see his meals now!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Great news, so pleased for you all, the food is a tricky one, I have gone pretty much raw but still not brave enough to go it alone so am feeding ready made raw meals, still give a dried meal but only once or twice a week now, the company I am using (Nutriment) do special diets too, (and have been given a fantastic review on the which dog food website), I wonder if there is anything like that over there? hope that lady gets back to you. I wondered if going grain free/raw would stop Dudley chewing at his back feet but I think it is just a habit now, the only real change has been that he gets SO excited to see his meals now!


Yes that Nutriment does make a food for dogs that form stones but can't get it here I google lots trying to find something similar here but so far no luck. I'm hoping this lady has something!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly went to the vet on the weekend had her x-rayed, blood tests, and a urinalysis. She has no stone anymore and her urinalysis came back completely normal. Still waiting on the blood tests but i'm sure they will be fine.
> 
> She is still of the Royal Canin Urinary S/O. I know it helps her not form any stones and she loves it but it's full of fillers like corn etc. I keep searching for a new food for her vets give us no alternative have already talked to 3 different ones. Last night on the news they had a segment about pets and the lady was talking about how dogs now have so many health problems and she mentioned bladder stones. She said that because dog food is so processed (even the 5 star dry kibble) that that is why dogs have so many health issues. She owns a company that makes dog food and I guess it's all natural.
> 
> This is a link to her site http://luckydogcuisine.ca/ I was wondering if this would be a good option for Molly? I emailed her and explained how Molly forms stones so am waiting for a reply. This food thing is so confusing and frustrating. I want her to be healthy and have a long life but vets all say that raw isn't for her and that Royal Canin is best. If your dog had this problem what would you do? Any advice appreciated!


That is great news!!! I am so happy for both of you. I’ve told you about Stela and that she was diagnosed with urinary crystals that can lead to stone forming in the bladder or kidneys. She’s been on Urinary S/O diet almost a year. I, also, was concerned about the quality of that food and wanted to stop it all together but after I read what you went through with Moly and how much money you had to spend I decided to keep Stela on it for about 50% of her whole food intake. The rest is home cooked food that consists of mostly protein-meet chicken or beef with addition of vegetables and some grain. I figured I would keep her partly on the Urinary S/O to prevent the crystals from forming and the other half should be a healthy high protein food. I tried many commercially available high quality foods but Stela has not tolerated any of them-she gets diarrhea; they seem to be too rich for her stomach. That’s the reason I started preparing my own dog food. She has been doing great on this combination and we know that even 50% of Urinary S/O has an effect-she does not have the crystals any more. 
I hope you’ll find something that works for Moly! Good luck!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Sasha that is great news for Stela! The lady from lucky dog cuisine called me today. She is a doctor and started making this homemade food cause one of her dogs was sick. She said that I should keep Molly partly on the Royal canin Urinary S/O and feed her this food that she makes. It's all natural they drain out all the fat and they have no unnatural products in the food. She said a human can even eat it. I think we are going to try it mixing it with the Royal Canin. It comes frozen and it's 150 dollars for 14 lbs of food she said 14 lbs would last Molly 2 months so not bad. The Royal Canin is very expensive too. She said dry food for dogs that produce stones is the worse thing to feed her even if it's the Urinary S/O. Molly has been on the canned one thankfully.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am so glad thatthe lady who is a doctor confirmed my belief. It looks like we’ll be doing a similar diet regimen for our girls. I just peeked on her web site and checked the ingredients of the food that they make and it sounds very similar to what I make. I once read a book in which the author said: Why do we wait for our dogs to get sick to give them home prepared food? So true


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Stela12 said:


> I am so glad that what the lady who is a doctor confirmed my belief. It looks like we’ll be doing a similar diet regimen for our girls. I just peeked on her web site and checked the ingredients of the food that they make and it sounds very similar to what I make. I read a book in which the author said: Why do we wait for our dogs to get sick to give them home prepared food? So true



I guess they have this food in the States too. They don't sell it in stores and they home deliver it. I would make my own but have no clue where to start with that so this will be my option for now Hope both our babies remain stone free!! Added to your reputation cause you made my decision about going this way half and half a lot easier!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So happy for you and Christine and Molly. What a journey. I read this earlier but didn't have a chance to respond as the pups woke up but my immediate reaction was go raw. I'd do the ready made stuff too as I'm not brave enough to do it myself. I thought it was interesting on her website is that they used whole wheat pasta. I thought wheat was a no no. Anyone else know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

In Molly's case this is a better alternative to what she is on. It's food that humans can eat and not by products. Would still have to put some of the Royal Canin in there but at least she would get some healthy stuff too. She is a special case just don't want her to eat an unhealthy food. This way she has a bit of the icky stuff that prevents stones and some healthy food Stella seems to be doing ok with this blend!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I totally understand keeping her on the stuff. I wonder what is in it that keeps the stones from forming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Special diets work by reducing the mineral building blocks or urinary stones in the urine. These diets affect the urine pH and increase urination to help flush the urinary tract. This particular diet lowers magnesium content in the urine which is present in these crystals. 
Renee-Stela is on dry food which is cheaper than the wet and she is fine on it and loves it.


----------



## Rrbirardi (Mar 10, 2016)

Renee, how old was Molly when she was diagnosed? My Fin has crystals in her urine. She is 3.5 months....too young the vet says to go on the prescription food to dissipate the crystals. Thx.


----------

